# Outdoor fireplaces



## Thinkbrick (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been busy doing tons of outdoor fireplaces. I think the all masonry fireplaces are coming back. 

I've been doing them for awhile the old Rumford style and they push the heat out and draw like crazy you can't get that with a kit or a metal shell fireplace.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

It is ironic that the Rumford is being used outdoors now. Do you use the kit or just make the throat?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't know. if you live in a Northern climate and want to spend some evenings outdoors in the spring or fall I think you'd want some BTU's thrown at you. Having a good drawing FP is my main concern but it's so hard to control outdoors


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

What I like are the 60" double sided outdoor fireplaces. Yeah, that is gonna work real well. Too bad I don't sell glass doors....


----------



## Thinkbrick (Dec 3, 2008)

I like using the Rumford style but I go a little deeper then Rumford likes do to the buyer always likes depth than a shallow fire box. I would post pictures but some reason it won't let me. I live in South Dakota and have no problem radianting heat out the only complaint was to much heat. My bible of fire places is a book called _The Forgotten Art of Building a Good Fireplace _ And yes it works out side with a 18"plus flue.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Thinkbrick said:


> I like using the Rumford style but I go a little deeper then Rumford likes do to the buyer always likes depth than a shallow fire box. I would post pictures but some reason it won't let me. I live in South Dakota and have no problem radianting heat out the only complaint was to much heat. My bible of fire places is a book called _The Forgotten Art of Building a Good Fireplace _ And yes it works out side with a 18"plus flue.


I tried to build a rumford once, but the opening was only 24" and that would have left very little depth for stove wood. Everyone likes a good radiating fireplace but if you have nowhere to put the wood it won't get used. And if you have to stack the wood just so you may as well have built a masonry heater and get some real percentage out of it. ( I hsould probably say that I'm talking indoors about the masonry heater of course)


----------



## Thinkbrick (Dec 3, 2008)

The openings I use for out side are 40"-48" and 18"-"20 deep


----------



## Thinkbrick (Dec 3, 2008)

I think I have these picture things figured out.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It looks like you have the throat in backwards.


----------



## Thinkbrick (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks like it but no its just a Illusion.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

And up-side down.


----------



## Thinkbrick (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't know how you build them in Taxis but it's not up-side down. Are you for real


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks that way to me too. It looks like it rolls towards the face and upwards


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It could be an illusion, but is it placed like this:

http://rumford.com/classicflyerplan.html


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

The mason completed this one on a job we were at last week


----------



## Thinkbrick (Dec 3, 2008)

What you are seeing is a parging I'll add another course corbelled in than parging again which in turn it look like I'm running the chamber out which it is actually cut at that angel. Hard to explain.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Will the throat have the same orientation and location as that drawing?


----------



## Thinkbrick (Dec 3, 2008)

Yep it sure does I know my fire places been doing it for years. I know its hard to know a person unless you actual meet them and see there work in person. But thanks you never know maybe there is people out there that need to learn this trade because the way things are it could be a lost art.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

No worries, it is hard to take pictures of the fireplace throat and smokechamber area, and even harder to interpret them.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Gotta admit, the finished fireplace looks great, but it looks to me like the throat is upside down as well....................


----------



## Thinkbrick (Dec 3, 2008)

Are you guy talking about the breast that leads to the throat? If you are that is a dome type breast over trial and error I found that adding that dome helped a lot with draw. With the unpredictable winds and drafts that dome helps for some reason I could get into details I'll just tell you it works. Still keeping the Rumford firebox.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

4th picture. maybe we're looking at something that we're not used to seeing.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

The dimensions of the fire-bricked area are only a part of a Rumford, and not his real innovation. The throat is the most important part of a Rumford, and what allows such a shallow and tall box to draw well.


----------



## Thinkbrick (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes the throat is the key which I have done. 4" throat in center of fire box and you can drop plumb line from the top of the flue(hot side) and it will touch the center of the fire box yes that is the key but his big deal was the radiant heat. Not the breast so a dome type still follows his rule.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Radiant heat was the goal and result of of his design. The smooth flowing throat beginning at the top of the front opening and rolling back and upwards was the innovation.


----------



## Thinkbrick (Dec 3, 2008)

We can both talk Rumford all day its fun. Ya its diffrant than the norm but ha I might be on to something Rumford and Benjamin F. din't think about. What styles work for you guys.


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

Warren said:


> The mason completed this one on a job we were at last week


 

found myself scratchin my head over those pics as well but hell l dont know everything and am still young enough to learn new tricks..

like thinbricks fireplace but this other one..well its kinda fugly...that arch is gona give me nighmares for shure......


----------



## Thinkbrick (Dec 3, 2008)

Here is a picture from the fire box up to the throat


----------



## Thinkbrick (Dec 3, 2008)

The firebrick aren't cleaned up yet just in case you guys are wondering. The dome is constructed out of brick then covered with mud to get a nice smooth surface.


----------

